# Real APBT BLOODLINES list



## hedibenbrahim

Can anyone please list us the different bloodlines of *REAL APBT*... and no need to list AB or AST or any other bloodlines. THANKS.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

no need to insult other breeds. we here at GP welcome all bully breeds... if u only want APBT bloodlines state that. 

i know the obvious ones:
redboy
jocko
alligator
jeep
eli


----------



## hedibenbrahim

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> no need to insult other breeds. we here at GP welcome all bully breeds... if u only want APBT bloodlines state that.
> 
> i know the obvious ones:
> redboy
> jocko
> alligator
> jeep
> eli


I am not insulting other breeds... I am only insulting those who pretend that other breeds are APBT... that´s all... 
Furthermore I believe that any dog (or animal in general) have the right for a good life... but to be bred, that´s an other thing


----------



## EckoMac

Colby
Corvino
Going Light
Hemphil
Wilder
Mountain Man (had dogs, not sure if I'd call it a bloodline)


----------



## hedibenbrahim

What I've got is:

Alligator
Apache
Avant
Banjo
Big Boy
Bolio
Booger
Boudreaux
Boyle
Buck
Bullyson
Camelot
Carver
Castillo
Ceaser
Chaos
Chevy
Chinaman
Cherokee
Clemmon
Clouse
Colby
Collett
Corvino
Cotton's Bullet
Cowboy
Crenshaw
Cruz
Dagger
De La Cruz
Dibo
Blue
Blue Nose
Blue Diamond
Dozier
Eddington
Eli
Falin
Farmers' Boy
Frisco
Gaff
Gambler
Gatormouth
Giroux
Gladiator
Gotti
Greenwood
Greyline
Hammond
Hank
Hawaiian Jul'z
Hemphill
Hollingsworth
Homer
Honeybunch
Ironline
Iron Kid
Iron Man
Jeep
Jocko
Knowlwood
Kobe
Krush
Lightner
Linasky
Lonzo
Mayday
Mayfield
Maverick
Maximillion
McCoy
Monster G
Neilson
Nigerino
Old Family
Old Rednose
Palladin
Patrick
Peterson
Rapid Roy
Rascal
Razors Edge
Red Devil
Red Man
Redboy
Remyline
Rocky
Royal Blue Generation
Royal Red
Ruffian
Sarona
Six Bits
Snooty
Sorrell
Spike
Sundance
Tab
Tant
Turpin
T-N-T
Tom Garner
Tombstone
Two Eye
Virgil
Watchdog
Whitsell
Whopper
Wildside
Wood Forest
Yellow
Yella John
York
Zebo

but many listed here are not *APBT* such as Camolot, Bullyson, Gotti, Ironline, Iron Man, Monster G, Remyline, Snooty, T-N-T, Whopper, Gaff and many other...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

and i would also argue that blue and blue nose are not bloodlines


----------



## hedibenbrahim

So this list needs to be edited: delete the AB, AST and the MUTTS; and add what was forgotten.


----------



## hedibenbrahim

A good regroupment of photos for the subject matter 

Best Pitbull | Central Coast Kennel | Central Coast Kennel


----------



## hedibenbrahim

Some videos of the subject matter 

Some Legandary Pitbulls!! - YouTube

Game Dogs Part II - YouTube

Game Dogs Part III - YouTube

Game Dogs Part 4 - YouTube


----------



## JoKealoha

i see bully blood on that list.


----------



## aus_staffy

There's also just some names of dogs and not actual bloodlines.


----------



## hedibenbrahim

JoKealoha said:


> i see bully blood on that list.





aus_staffy said:


> There's also just some names of dogs and not actual bloodlines.


OKAY then... who can come up with a proper list of Bloodlines ???


----------



## Rudy4747

Thw long list their has a lot of dog names that are not actually lines as well as bully lines that are not real APBT.


----------



## JoKealoha

hedibenbrahim said:


> OKAY then... who can come up with a proper list of Bloodlines ???


sorry. i just don't care enough to put effort into that. this seems like a personal challenge that you have undertaken. you should read and research to complete your list. you have a decent starting point with some of the bloodlines in your list. but i think you should backtrack a little to clear up your definition of a "real" american pit bull terrier.


----------



## Saint Francis

Ironline is a kennel that specializes in nothing but the purest OFRN (Corvino/Red Devil) for many decades now. To suggest that they are not APBT shows that you need to do more research. They are more APBT than most on your list.


----------



## hedibenbrahim

Saint Francis said:


> Ironline is a kennel that specializes in nothing but the purest OFRN (Corvino/Red Devil) for many decades now. To suggest that they are not APBT shows that you need to do more research. They are more APBT than most on your list.


OK Saint Francis may be so and the error is human... but if they are a Kennel, I guess they aren´t a bloodline ???
Thanks for your help


----------



## zohawn

Saint Francis said:


> Ironline is a kennel that specializes in nothing but the purest OFRN (Corvino/Red Devil) for many decades now. To suggest that they are not APBT shows that you need to do more research. They are more APBT than most on your list.


bullyson, snooty as well...


----------



## Goemon

hedibenbrahim said:


> OK Saint Francis may be so and the error is human... but if they are a Kennel, I guess they aren´t a bloodline ???
> Thanks for your help


A kennel name has nothing to do with a bloodline.
I.K. has the Red Devil/Corvino which is no longer available to the public.
Besides that, there are several strains based off of the Red Devil blood, commonly called the Champion blood.
These are Ch. Red Dog (Turtlebuster/Ch. Paladin/Red Devil), Ch. Gambler (Red Boy/Red Devil), Ch. Dutchess (Heavy Red Devil), and CH Hagler (Gr. Ch. Black Jack/Red Devil).

If you need more info go to the kennel website.
Better to get the water closer to the well.


----------



## Saint Francis

Goemon said:


> A kennel name has nothing to do with a bloodline.
> I.K. has the Red Devil/Corvino which is no longer available to the public.
> Besides that, there are several strains based off of the Red Devil blood, commonly called the Champion blood.
> These are Ch. Red Dog (Turtlebuster/Ch. Paladin/Red Devil), Ch. Gambler (Red Boy/Red Devil), Ch. Dutchess (Heavy Red Devil), and CH Hagler (Gr. Ch. Black Jack/Red Devil).
> 
> If you need more info go to the kennel website.
> Better to get the water closer to the well.


You described IK better than I did (generically). And a more current description as well. Champion blood...and it makes perfect sense knowing the direction the program took (duh) Champion to Champion as the man said:cheers:
BTW, Badger's name is Iron Red Paladin


----------



## Goemon

Saint Francis said:


> BTW, Badger's name is Iron Red Paladin


LOL, now that is something I didn't know. :thumbsup:


----------



## hedibenbrahim

Goemon said:


> A kennel name has nothing to do with a bloodline.
> I.K. has the Red Devil/Corvino which is no longer available to the public.
> Besides that, there are several strains based off of the Red Devil blood, commonly called the Champion blood.
> These are Ch. Red Dog (Turtlebuster/Ch. Paladin/Red Devil), Ch. Gambler (Red Boy/Red Devil), Ch. Dutchess (Heavy Red Devil), and CH Hagler (Gr. Ch. Black Jack/Red Devil).
> 
> If you need more info go to the kennel website.
> Better to get the water closer to the well.





Saint Francis said:


> You described IK better than I did (generically). And a more current description as well. Champion blood...and it makes perfect sense knowing the direction the program took (duh) Champion to Champion as the man said:cheers:
> BTW, Badger's name is Iron Red Paladin


GREAT intell  keep providing and enlightening.


----------



## Ripper

Fords blood it's not a big name but that's my apbt bloodline he's brown with a black nose lots of drive and stamina loves kids people strangers but hates other males


----------



## Pitcrew

A dogs name is definitely not a bloodline. A bloodline is based off of a human being that bred certain Lineages of dogs that were winners in the pit. After many generations of these Lineages of dogs winning, he was assigned a Bloodline in his name, such as Carver, Crenshaw, Corvino, Beaudreaux, Colby, Tudor, Heinzel, etc. etc. This takes Years.
Now if a person is knowledgable in Bloodlines, all he has to do is mention a dogs name
to someone else that is knowlegable and the Bloodline is instantly known. Such as Art's Missy. Art's Missy is a well known Carver bloodline dog. She was also Snooty's dam. I have owned Carver dogs for many years. Hope that helps.


----------



## doughboi

*Bloodline apbt or ab*

Ok I know Razor Edge Gotti Line and possbly Remyline are all more so bully than APBT but I wanna get a girl and she has some greyline and Gaff in her are those 2bloodlines APBT OR BULLY?BECAUSE I WANNA GO WITH APBT with the next dog I buy.


----------



## Rudy4747

Thise two now a days are more so am bully. Ukc show stock at best...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Rudy4747 said:


> Thise two now a days are more so am bully. Ukc show stock at best...


See and I thought gaff and greyline were amstaff. Bloodlines get me so confoosled!


----------



## Rudy4747

That is what they started as gaff went ukc and are quite bully now but can be found still in the Ukc types. Grey line I believe and might maybe wrong but came down from the York dogs coming from am staff.


----------



## Rudy4747

I was wrong by looking at a few peds of the grey line dogs it is just random big UKC dogs bred up. eventually going bully and a bit more "XXL" in size. So really I don't know Thought I did... 

Doughboi if you want to go more traditional lines then these are not what you are looking for.


----------



## Firehazard

People have built lines from the dogs they liked best or talented Ch or producer that threw talent they didn't already have..

Colby Lightener Corvino all strains all families.. Colby and Lightener being the gatherers of the oldest blood and organizing it into a strain and family.. Lightener had dogs colby didn't and vise verse... They crossed dogs occasionally usually tight inbred stuff back down from paddy. The OFRN is a combined of the Old Family Dogs and Colby .. some strains of OFRN have more OF than Colby some its about even. Whats all this talk? Everything we have are from those 3 men primarily if not everything it'd be tippn the glass to full.. So what they did are REAL strains and everything we have are sub strains or lines.. technically.. as far as blood line only those breeders who have been producing quality dog long enough can produce a family.

Colby
Hammonds
Norrod
Patrick
there are other families, but what makes them families are the extensive work that is shown in each pedigree..

Some families are sub strains built on jeep Jocko Redboy and their offspring breeding it tighter and tighter..

All of those strains are sub strains from the Colby and OF and OFRN and if any sub strain is crossed with a foundation strain or a REAL strain, the sub strain really didn't cross out, it refreshed old genetics that may have been singled out while singling out undesired traits and got over looked. The Colby the OF/OFRN is stronger genetically because it older and its been kept pure.. Jeep is half colby/boudreaux(built on blind billy, more OF some Colby) .. You'll see dogs like Fighting Peter, Fly of Panama, Chicago Dolly, are pure colby dogs and Fergusons Centipede is all colby from 5-7 on a 7 gen ped the entire dog is rooted in dogs built from colby crossed with lightner. Red Devil is all colby in the roots as well.. Most people dont like it but it is what it is.. Colby is the only family that is old enough and stayed on the same breeding format for that amount of time. They would be the one true family in which most all APBTs originate there for when you make crosses like this: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [232617] :: GUK'S HOBO
WHich is pretty much a colby dog of the 1950/60 era..

Which genetics are stronger? Is it really an outcross when you use Colby for anything.. OF/OFRN dogs with sub strains like Boudreaux, Halls, etc... ?? 
To me I just see a refresher that bring dormant genes to the surface. Because everything comes from those three families. Only two or three family names as honest as the dog... Clouse, Colby, Norrod, Patrick,and Hammonds.. are fine examples of a solid family of dogs. One or two of those is genetically stronger and will show so if crossed into any sub strain.

Purity and Consistancy your not going to beat an OF/OFRN ( Wilders/Hemphill,Norrod or Clouse) or COLBY,,,


----------



## doughboi

Ok so if I want a A TRUE APBT I should a dog registered with ADBA AND NO I'M NOT SAYING YOU SAID THAT OR ANYONE ELSE JUST ASKING also greyline is ONLY AMSTAFF could it not be APBT and just be washed down with bully style pits?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

doughboi said:


> Ok so if I want a A TRUE APBT I should a dog registered with ADBA AND NO I'M NOT SAYING YOU SAID THAT OR ANYONE ELSE JUST ASKING also greyline is ONLY AMSTAFF could it not be APBT and just be washed down with bully style pits?


its easier to find a true APBT in the ADBA yes. but there is no such thing as "bully style pits"... ur thinking of AmBully (american bully) which are usually registered in the ABKC or (wrongly IMO) UKC.


----------



## Firehazard

you can always add wind, bite, drive, intelligence... game is the trait the APBT is known for and bred for... more commonly found in the ADBA and Bonafide than any other.........


----------



## doughboi

Yea thats what I meant ambully just heard bully pit so much I'm saying now.CouldI not still use the amstaff as a weight pull dog or does it have to be APBT?


----------



## Firehazard

you can work any dog I imagine to some extent.. project blue .. was documented here on gopitbull by Mach0; where he followed a regiment and his dog worked it .. then just stopped. The work drive just wasn't there any longer.. That the bully dogs I guess they have been bred based on looks.. 

Just don't get upset when an AKC husky or malemute out pulls your AKC or UKC Amstaff or Ambully or ABPT (replicas).. Every dog can work to their edge however.


----------



## doughboi

Thank you and I get and fully understand what your saying.


----------



## motocross308

if you looking to pull , your best bet is to get a dog from a kennel that does alot of it .


----------



## doughboi

motocross308 said:


> if you looking to pull , your best bet is to get a dog from a kennel that does alot of it .


Ok because its in them right?


----------



## doughboi

All I keep telling myself I should've waited now I'm dang near kicking myself all I had to do was wait on the guy that lives near me and trains and show dogs


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls

I've been hunting for a breeder that truly has boudreaux dogs,or ones that are at least heavy in its blood line,can any body point me in the right direction,I live in louisiana

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## roe1880

sleeps with pitbulls, if you live in Loisiana then your already in the right place... do some homework go to a few shows, talk to other enthusiast and you will for sure find the Boudreaux dogs...


----------



## sqkyanglbab

*trying to figure out what line my boy is from*

i got my boy just over 5 years ago. the guy that owned his mother didnt care about papers so he never registered her and the one that owned his father showed me his papers but i dont remember what it was. ive had people tell me they thought he looked like he came from the Mayday bloodline. could anyone help out???


----------



## Black Rabbit

sqkyanglbab said:


> i got my boy just over 5 years ago. the guy that owned his mother didnt care about papers so he never registered her and the one that owned his father showed me his papers but i dont remember what it was. ive had people tell me they thought he looked like he came from the Mayday bloodline. could anyone help out???


Nope, no one can tell you anything about how your dog was bred and what lines he comes from with out registry papers. Heck you cant even be sure the dog is pure bred without papers, with so many different bull breds its hard to tell.


----------



## perp

doughboi said:


> Ok so if I want a A TRUE APBT I should a dog registered with ADBA AND NO I'M NOT SAYING YOU SAID THAT OR ANYONE ELSE JUST ASKING also greyline is ONLY AMSTAFF could it not be APBT and just be washed down with bully style pits?


well my dog Kane is adba registered and all gotti ... but isn't built like the ambully ..to me he's built like an apbt and has more drive than most dogs that I encounter


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

perp said:


> well my dog Kane is adba registered and all gotti ... but isn't built like the ambully ..to me he's built like an apbt and has more drive than most dogs that I encounter


got some pics?


----------



## Black Rabbit

perp said:


> well my dog Kane is adba registered and all gotti ... but isn't built like the ambully ..to me he's built like an apbt and has more drive than most dogs that I encounter


regardless of how the dog looks and acts its still an AmBully. THis is why we have so much confusion on what our dogs are and what they should look like. I seriously wish they'd just pull all the Bully papers from the ADBA and UKC and just keep them in the ABKC. ADBA papers on a Bully are worth less than toilet paper. You can't put the dogs in the ring and they don't conform to the standard, and are not APBT's so I dont really see the point of continuing to register them that way.


----------



## perp

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> got some pics?


Yea all I do is take pics


----------



## perp

kg420 said:


> regardless of how the dog looks and acts its still an AmBully. THis is why we have so much confusion on what our dogs are and what they should look like. I seriously wish they'd just pull all the Bully papers from the ADBA and UKC and just keep them in the ABKC. ADBA papers on a Bully are worth less than toilet paper. You can't put the dogs in the ring and they don't conform to the standard, and are not APBT's so I dont really see the point of continuing to register them that way.


i never said he wasnt an am bully and he has been registered with adba since i got him over 3 years ago..


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

oh yeah i remember these pics now. i like him, he might be bully but hes in shape! is his ped online?


----------



## perp

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> oh yeah i remember these pics now. i like him, he might be bully but hes in shape! is his ped online?


thanks!
no all i have is the adba registration ...but just ordered a four gen ped since im trying to get more serious and involved in bully world

my girl next to him in the last picture is straight bully and what i would define as 1....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

perp said:


> thanks!
> no all i have is the adba registration ...but just ordered a four gen ped since im trying to get more serious and involved in bully world


oh ok. even if u had his parents names we could look them up. but its all good. i look forward to seeing his ped when u get it. i am very interested in this boy.


----------



## perp

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> oh ok. even if u had his parents names we could look them up. but its all good. i look forward to seeing his ped when u get it. i am very interested in this boy.


ok his parents are - sire kalka's lucky pup 12126ap-60 dam sigers hurricane katrina 10180ap-29 if you find something please let me know thanks


----------



## Black Rabbit

That's a very beautiful dog  His face in that last pic reminds me a lot of our old boy Mack Truck


----------



## Goemon

perp said:


> well my dog Kane is adba registered and all gotti ... but isn't built like the ambully ..to me he's built like an apbt and has more drive than most dogs that I encounter


People should judge their dogs by the standard of the registry their dogs are registered.
Not by what others say or think. Gotti is not an American (pit) Bull Terrier bloodline.
They did not come from true game stock and were crossed with other breeds, thus paper hung.
However, if the registries are allowing this to continue, it is not the fault of the owners for thinking they have an ApBT.
Heck, the people who designed all these newer ApBT bloodlines knew nothing of what they were producing. 
Btw this is not directed at Perp, but others who may have Gotti and think they are ApBT's.
American Pit Bull Terrier Network


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Goemon said:


> People should judge their dogs by the standard of the registry their dogs are registered.
> Not by what others say or think. Gotti is not an American (pit) Bull Terrier bloodline.
> They did not come from true game stock and were crossed with other breeds, thus paper hung.
> However, if the registries are allowing this to continue, it is not the fault of the owners for thinking they have an ApBT.
> Heck, the people who designed all these newer ApBT bloodlines knew nothing of what they were producing.
> Btw this is not directed at Perp, but others who may have Gotti and think they are ApBT's.
> American Pit Bull Terrier Network


:clap: yep yep!


----------



## Princesspaola21

Goemon said:


> People should judge their dogs by the standard of the registry their dogs are registered.
> Not by what others say or think. Gotti is not an American (pit) Bull Terrier bloodline.
> They did not come from true game stock and were crossed with other breeds, thus paper hung.
> However, if the registries are allowing this to continue, it is not the fault of the owners for thinking they have an ApBT.
> Heck, the people who designed all these newer ApBT bloodlines knew nothing of what they were producing.
> Btw this is not directed at Perp, but others who may have Gotti and think they are ApBT's.
> American Pit Bull Terrier Network


It didnt work that way for me. While admittedly when I joined this forum I had total misinformation I was still partly correct lol. I knew that APBT and Bully were separate breeds but I thought they could both be generalized as "pit bull" I now see how horribly wrong that is. When I got my first bully tbh I didn't know what I was looking at when I saw the papers it wasn't until over a month later that I realized his papers said APBT and I was pissed! Anybody in their right mind can tell that a bully and an APBT are not the same dog and while I read that UKC is requiring pictures of dogs to try and get rid of all the "hung" papers I see tons and tons of pups being sold every day with UKC papers that are in fact bullies. We shall see I guess because I just sent in UKC papers for both of mine so that I can in return send off for ABKC papers and be done with UKC. In my eyes it would be like registering Dobermans as Min Pins lol wouldn't people notice the difference?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard

Its all relatively simple..................

Dogs are bred for a purpose: work, show, or companionship or a combination of the two.. In the beginning of showing working dogs they simply just took the best looker of the crop and showed it against the best another's stock.. best in show.. gamest in show (which of course meant something entirely different) ..

What you have is a gene pool of dogs that when they are all DNA tested they ALL come up as the same breed.


> I started in wolf rescue.. and learned a good thing about canine genetics then, I've traced all bulldogs and bandogs of the ancient world and of today.. The material I put is scientific fact that you can refute if you like but your only kidding yourself. Yes.. I pulled all kinds of old bulldogs out of current stock.. even out of dogs I never seen just trusted the ped to be genuine blueprint to the dog while I was going to school for biology and studying genetics.. A's on all and in all areas... I agree with some of what your saying but you seem to thing what Im saying does not apply and its just not so.. Yes.. You get DNA tested to prove ancestry today, if you cannot trace your ancestry already. That has to do with DNA. IF they are scattered in the wrong way you ruin your stock. One of my favorite cow is the Scottish Highland it goes back some 2000yrs.. ITs genetics are stronger than most other cows, The Long horn is a good source of old stock with powerful genetics as well..  Yes The APBT is the Canine in the RAW which is why its good to know a thing or two about wolves before you get into breeding these dogs. I know Im right because I've done it time and time again.. I've bred Alaskan sled dogs and turned them into wolves by breeding backward following ancient traits still in the dogs today. That was my first canine genetic experiement while in wolf rescue I spotted something.. All dogs are mutated wolves in your living room or your yard.. Also the alpha female will pick and choose who she allows the alpha male to breed to; she wont just let any bitch approach or be approached w/out a good asswhippin. Ironically they were females that were already 4 genrations tight of the alpha male, when they were already brother and sister and aunt and nephew; so.. they run off while in heat .. get got by a lobo and bring back genetic diversity as well.. I read right to left to see what is considered lost to most people. Your wrong.. DNA test any dog today with a TRUE DNA test and it shows all the way back to wolf.. Shows any mutations from coyote, or jackal influx .. they still DNA test wolves for coyote hybridizations and domestic dog muation markers. You can believe what you want I reckon, but this is fact, which just underlines your original thoughts on mendel. Because of DNA testing the world of origin can be tested an printed on paper.
> 
> Analysis of Genetic Variation in 28 Dog Breed Populations With 100 Microsatellite Markers
> 
> https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/grants/226936.pdf
> 
> http://www.gep-isfg.org/documentos/GEP%20mtDNA%20Canis%20familiares.%20FSI%20Genet%202009.pdf
> 
> DNA can be tainted from the immediate 4 and often times is tainted from a dormant gene pushed to the surface and then kept and harbored over other genes more sought after because of what was selected to contribute to the breeding program. Your right that the APBT gene pool is tighter than most other breeds. Your talking to me like I dont understand something I got that about 10yrs back. We learn more about DNA and everything else as time goes by. In general I've been able to help people from sled dogs to bulldogs directing them on how they should breed themselves out of a corner or refresh in old genetics so that its not an outcross.. Theyve used the term outcross in dogs since 1900.. A DNA test today will show strong mutations under DIBO as well as PADDY and COLBY is the most genetically strong stock today. I've been able to lock in genetic traits by doing a scatter and using a common ancestor in the back 5-7 .. I've produced old world long legged bulldogs .. I've produced 28lbs bulldogs.. all from following the guidelines I figure out through the punit, math, and assessing the dogs and they're ancestors if possible. All in which are working dogs to the fullest extreme of legal boundaries. Most dogs come from asian wolves, with some eurpoean greay wolf, and new world dogs by way of grey timber wolves.
> 
> Yes the the immediate 4 hold power.. but never underestimate the genetic coding they offer and hold.. if your breedin the same mutation into the same mutation your not doing much if you don't understand how DNA and genetic diversity works.
> 
> Like I said.. A wolf to a gsd will produce a wolfdog faster than a wolf to an APBT .. and Yes I've seen em all. Breed an APBT to an GSD and the APBT Dna is stronger and easier to push the GSD out HOWEVER the mutated genetic code will always be there.


^^^^^ this is from another canine genetics coversation I was having with an older fellow, It has a strong basis for what your talking about HERE.

If you take any OFRN, COLBY, or... Hammonds, Boudreaux, Jeep, JRB .. and breed those to your "bully" .. well .. you'll see they aren't that far off as the APBT will over haul and dominate and wash out all the muck .. a couple with be partially deformed from the mutations however when you use a REAL dna test not the paternity test all those dogs down from APBT and before back to the 14thcentury genetically come up as the same breed.. . Bulldogs < by the tongue of the men who founded the breed in this country and Bullbiter by those in the old country. I posted this so you can READ those LINKs and dig further and educate yourselves vs have someone tell you.. the real value of education is in self acheivement.

SO .. all them dogs ... APBT, AST, SBT, BT, Bostons, Bandogs, Ambulldogs, Dogos, all when DNA tested come up as the same breed ... which makes sense because they are all founded by the original pit bulldog and the original bull and terrier dog inbred this way or that for this work or and that purpose.. Interesting that genetically they can be the same however they clearly are not the same beast by definition of function.


----------



## 904bullys

And that is why DNA test are pointless imho. Man it was so much simpler in the days of old when a dog could only be defined by the work accomplished


----------



## Firehazard

904bullys said:


> And that is why DNA test are pointless imho. Man it was so much simpler in the days of old when a dog could only be defined by the work accomplished


Still are  and no they aren't pointless.. I think the amount of information just is overwhelming for most.. You see a lot of junk Dna tests and they are nothing but a paternity test. DNA testing is very accurate and does have a purpose thus finding coyote dna in wolves and vise verse as coyotes are jackals so there is a sort of hybridization because hybrid is between two different species not breeds.. Hybrid has been more miss used than any other word concerning breeding in the last decade or two alone.. A mule is a hybrid, a Liger is a hybrid.. a F1 bengal is a hybrid.. a wolf or dog crossed with coyote is a hybrid.. Hybrid Vigor is a highly miss used term. Therefore miss understood. Ligers, Mules, and Coydogs are all hybrids and have hybrid vigor and those who know these animals know exactly what Im talking about.

The dna tests dont show GSD or Huskies to be a bulldog just those I listed and of direct relation to.. Bulldogs are bulldogs by function because it designed the breed as well as multi purposes of catch and going to ground for quarry. No other dog can be a bulldog and even the people coming up with their own stock dogs are developing bulldogs, its in the function to look and be as they are. NOW that show breeding has been mainstream for at least 80yrs in numerous breeds not just bulldogs its just very interesting to see clearly that all those breeds of and possibly before the APBT are the same genetically. Then it CLEARLY shows that work seperates the sub strains in all strains of dogs.... Show goers should take the best from working stock to show and breed to the best of working stock and repeat this.. to show breed alone is how you get show dogs.. not working dogs.. working dogs is how you get working dogs, and you only use what works.. DNA tests in the true form are not pointless.. they are great tools to show every link in your dogs DNA all the way back to wolf. Anything else is just a paternity test.


----------



## Saint Francis

Firehazard said:


> Its all relatively simple..................
> 
> Dogs are bred for a purpose: work, show, or companionship or a combination of the two.. In the beginning of showing working dogs they simply just took the best looker of the crop and showed it against the best another's stock.. best in show.. gamest in show (which of course meant something entirely different) ..
> 
> What you have is a gene pool of dogs that when they are all DNA tested they ALL come up as the same breed.
> 
> ^^^^^ this is from another canine genetics coversation I was having with an older fellow, It has a strong basis for what your talking about HERE.
> 
> If you take any OFRN, COLBY, or... Hammonds, Boudreaux, Jeep, JRB .. and breed those to your "bully" .. well .. you'll see they aren't that far off as the APBT will over haul and dominate and wash out all the muck .. a couple with be partially deformed from the mutations however when you use a REAL dna test not the paternity test all those dogs down from APBT and before back to the 14thcentury genetically come up as the same breed.. . Bulldogs < by the tongue of the men who founded the breed in this country and Bullbiter by those in the old country. I posted this so you can READ those LINKs and dig further and educate yourselves vs have someone tell you.. the real value of education is in self acheivement.
> 
> SO .. all them dogs ... APBT, AST, SBT, BT, Bostons, Bandogs, Ambulldogs, Dogos, all when DNA tested come up as the same breed ... which makes sense because they are all founded by the original pit bulldog and the original bull and terrier dog inbred this way or that for this work or and that purpose.. Interesting that genetically they can be the same however they clearly are not the same beast by definition of function.


I remember an article many years ago that stated humans and mice have 99% of the same genes, 80% are identical, one to one counterparts. It also said that humans, mice, dogs, all mammals stem from a rat sized organism from about 125 million years ago. So....maybe we should go back a bit further in finding the origin of the pit dog LOL!!!! I truely believe that the study of genetics and such is a wonderful thing, but I'll leave it to you Stan...it makes my head spin. Besides I have my eyes to see, like the old dogmen did, and without all the science available today. Just watch the movie "Multiplicity" (damn funny movie with Michael Keaton) and see how dangerous gene play can be, and how it never matches the original LOL!!! Rambling off topic:hammer:


----------



## ScruffDaddy

This was a really interesting thread. I wanted some insight on our new girl Bella - Her parents are Nova and Yogi (I believe is his name) and we were told she is Redboy/Hank/Medlin Outlaw and we saw her pedigree... but my knowledge on pure APBT is not so good as we own a gotti bull... can anyone see her pedigree with those names... here is a pic!


----------



## 904bullys

Smh and banging it into the wall


----------



## 904bullys

Read, read, read,read,read and read again


----------



## ScruffDaddy

Im sorry... was that last comment directed towards me? I understand that I can reasearch stuff on my own through google, but as this is a pitbull forum (where I thought discussion was allowed) I thought would be a good place to ask about her as it is a thread about bloodlines. What is the point of this entire site if people shit on you when you ask a question? It makes the entire site pretty useless.


----------



## surfer

bullyson, ironline[norrod], and snooty are not bloodlines?


----------



## Ofrn1984

*Blues an tri colors are mutts.*

There's only been 3 tru reported "blue pits" in the history of the pit. All these so called razor,gotti,Remi,grayline are basically mutts to me. There has even been proff of lien an hanging papers on gotti an razor that they crossed them wit a mastiff or blue bulldog to create the blue. If anyone can go past 95 with a so called blue pedigree then show me till then they are not a tru pit. An the pit didn't get the name apbt till the Irish brought them over in the early 1900s. An all there lines were of ofrn


----------



## HCF

hedibenbrahim said:


> What I've got is:
> 
> Alligator
> Apache
> Avant
> Banjo
> Big Boy
> Bolio
> Booger
> Boudreaux
> Boyle
> Buck
> Bullyson
> Camelot
> Carver
> Castillo
> Ceaser
> Chaos
> Chevy
> Chinaman
> Cherokee
> Clemmon
> Clouse
> Colby
> Collett
> Corvino
> Cotton's Bullet
> Cowboy
> Crenshaw
> Cruz
> Dagger
> De La Cruz
> Dibo
> Blue
> Blue Nose
> Blue Diamond
> Dozier
> Eddington
> Eli
> Falin
> Farmers' Boy
> Frisco
> Gaff
> Gambler
> Gatormouth
> Giroux
> Gladiator
> Gotti
> Greenwood
> Greyline
> Hammond
> Hank
> Hawaiian Jul'z
> Hemphill
> Hollingsworth
> Homer
> Honeybunch
> Ironline
> Iron Kid
> Iron Man
> Jeep
> Jocko
> Knowlwood
> Kobe
> Krush
> Lightner
> Linasky
> Lonzo
> Mayday
> Mayfield
> Maverick
> Maximillion
> McCoy
> Monster G
> Neilson
> Nigerino
> Old Family
> Old Rednose
> Palladin
> Patrick
> Peterson
> Rapid Roy
> Rascal
> Razors Edge
> Red Devil
> Red Man
> Redboy
> Remyline
> Rocky
> Royal Blue Generation
> Royal Red
> Ruffian
> Sarona
> Six Bits
> Snooty
> Sorrell
> Spike
> Sundance
> Tab
> Tant
> Turpin
> T-N-T
> Tom Garner
> Tombstone
> Two Eye
> Virgil
> Watchdog
> Whitsell
> Whopper
> Wildside
> Wood Forest
> Yellow
> Yella John
> York
> Zebo
> 
> but many listed here are not *APBT* such as Camolot, Bullyson, Gotti, Ironline, Iron Man, Monster G, Remyline, Snooty, T-N-T, Whopper, Gaff and many other...


ironline is this ...norrods ironline or the ironline from the serbs(balkan) owner of garlaunis rambo and breeder of savichs iron kid SAVICH'S (GULIAKOV'S BLACK KING) IRON KID

thanks in advance.


----------



## surfer

i mean this in the best possible way, to think that IRONLINE is not APBT is pure foolish. not only can you traced them back for decades, if you ask them, they can go all the way back to when they came over on the boats.

if that is about your limit on knowledge, maybe IRONLINE shouldnt even be in your brain, them fellas are good people, but they have NO MERCY when it comes to greenhorns. 

set your sights high, but that might be a little to high. might not huet if you start out with a scatterbred dog then go from there. good luck,

YIS


----------



## surfer

ofrn, you must've had a misprint. because the irish have been bringing thes dogs since waaaayyy!!!! before the 1900's wasnt the pilot and crib match in 1827 or something like that? 

and when they came over, you had 'old family' dogs. that is in no way connected to the 'old family red nose' dogs. i think bob wallace crossed the to strains. 

'old family' i think were mainly brindle and white, eg. searcy jeff i believe. but when he crossed them together they kinda blended together. i think. but i can tell you this if there is any question about the OFRN'S mike could answer it.


----------



## Saint Francis

surfer said:


> i mean this in the best possible way, to think that IRONLINE is not APBT is pure foolish. not only can you traced them back for decades, if you ask them, they can go all the way back to when they came over on the boats.
> 
> if that is about your limit on knowledge, maybe IRONLINE shouldnt even be in your brain, them fellas are good people, but they have NO MERCY when it comes to greenhorns.
> 
> set your sights high, but that might be a little to high. might not huet if you start out with a scatterbred dog then go from there. good luck,
> 
> YIS


Couldn't have said it better myself. I'm putting my hands on two of these dogs right now...this is who I deal with.


----------



## welder

Ofrn1984 said:


> There's only been 3 tru reported "blue pits" in the history of the pit. All these so called razor,gotti,Remi,grayline are basically mutts to me. There has even been proff of lien an hanging papers on gotti an razor that they crossed them wit a mastiff or blue bulldog to create the blue. If anyone can go past 95 with a so called blue pedigree then show me till then they are not a tru pit.


dammit boy!to the bone!


----------



## surfer

ST FRAN. if your getting a chance to get your hands on animals that come from mike's yard you are a lucky person, if mike didnt tell you, i'll tell you those are the kind of dogs you keep for the rest of your life, NEVER let them go. your not just getting one dog your getting part of a family, treasure it. 

my brother has a sister to one of their brood females, she's PRICELESS. he's gonna breed her next year, we have sum excellent redboy blood to blend in. 

good luck with yours, keep in touch, how old are they? if pups stay in touch so i can watch your PRIDE & JOY grow up, take care

YIS


----------



## welder

Ok,I understand now u got peds from the UKC and they say u got an APBT but u figure out its a bully.But am I to understand it's the case w/ the ADBA also?I no this horse is long past beat to death.Firehazard u got any room on at mnt? The only thing that can fix this isa dam time machine.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I think I hear what u gettin at Welder and yes.... unfortunately there are bullies with ADBA papers. Ive even heard stories of some people tryin to show these dogs at an ADBA event... got laughed out of the ring tho thank goodness. Now if only they woulda pulled the papers..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs

welder said:


> Ok,I understand now u got peds from the UKC and they say u got an APBT but u figure out its a bully.But am I to understand it's the case w/ the ADBA also?I no this horse is long past beat to death.Firehazard u got any room on at mnt? The only thing that can fix this isa dam time machine.


Registries are a business.. None are a God-Send and all have some sort of schemed BS within.

People want to believe what they want to believe, the only truth you need to know is function is all.

Pedigree comes in all sorts of forums, just because a dog ain't registered doesn't mean you can't possess a hand written pedigree off private stock.. The only method i personally prefer.

Pedigrees tell you the genetics behind the animal.
Yard tells you how the animals were kept, conditioned and used thus understanding the genetics and the function as follows.. Combined tells you what to expect from pup.
Pup matures, Adult defines itself through purpose.

this is all that is needed to know what you feed.


----------



## welder

KM,plz. explain what u mean by function is the only truth u need. i agree with u i think.haha.


----------



## surfer

i could be wrong, but i think km was meaning' performance' best to best. that theory has worked for ever with good results. all most like being in the wild. only the best get to breed 'survival of the fittest'. and that policy does work for some breeders. i just depended on the blood more.

in my opinion you got to have good blood[genetics] first.


----------



## KMdogs

welder said:


> KM,plz. explain what u mean by function is the only truth u need. i agree with u i think.haha.


Function of the American Pit Bull Terrier is what? In order to be entitled to thy name what had to be done in the "old days"? All Bulldogs or Bandogs until otherwise proven, registries do not offer this no longer. Function is all.

What point is going out, picking up an "APBT" in which you absolutely despise the history of which created. You take this pup and show, maybe some activities such as WP and over all a great pet. Now, nothing wrong with this but that is NOT what an APBT is. AST, "AMBully"... Well,, sounds familiar.. Ironically, AST same genetic background to a "T" separated by that of.. You guessed it, FUNCTION.

I'm not entirely sure how familiar you are with other breeds but head out and talk to some handlers whom keep traditional stock GSDs and discuss their view points on show stock GSDs.. Same genetics, function has a WALL of difference and divided by that. Lay your hands on a traditional Bandog of your choice, lay your hands on a "Bandog" advertised that is nothing more than Bandog weight pet stock.. Tell me what the difference is. NIGHT and DAY.

Get your hands on an APBT in all sense of the word then head over to ADBA and get your hands on some of them dogs, THEN head on out to the woods and get yourself dirty with some game Bulldogs NOT in [] sense.. Traditional outline of genetic foundation of which the APBT grew.

Now do all this, come back and tell me that you can honestly sit there and tell me or anyone you can group ALL of these under one name because a registry does so or because of Pedigree.. I can put down some money that says you can't do it honestly.

At the end you will see what i am saying or perhaps you already can see it clearly, it is the most honest, core definition of what is or isn't. There are only a handful of dog breeds out there that can be traced back far enough to say these were direct relations to them roman War Dogs or Fighting Dogs post - wolf domestication. The genetics behind the APBT is one of them. The same Bulldog genetics are were part or in full responsible to well over a dozen other breeds.


----------



## welder

hold on thar slick.where did u get that i despise the history of the breed.and that i put all that crap n with a apbt? i did say i agree w/ya.after i read a few of ya post i c whar u comin from.but n no way did i say all that!i jus asked u to getalil deeper n your thinking but as i said i read some more of your post between the time u posted that til now.mayb i misinterpited how u worded that,i hope so anyway.


----------



## KMdogs

welder said:


> hold on thar slick.where did u get that i despise the history of the breed.and that i put all that crap n with a apbt? i did say i agree w/ya.after i read a few of ya post i c whar u comin from.but n no way did i say all that!i jus asked u to getalil deeper n your thinking but as i said i read some more of your post between the time u posted that til now.mayb i misinterpited how u worded that,i hope so anyway.


I was speaking in a generalized way so that anyone could follow that may read it. Not so much directed to you but the answer within it is. I do that a lot as often members will read threads without commenting.


----------



## welder

gotcha................


----------



## surfer

KM, you know i agree with you, the thing is tho, without those other 12 breeds that are offshoots of the apbt, its kind of hard to have a reason for having them. now we can weight pull, treadmill race, tug of war, or whatever else there is.

the only thing about being in compitition with those others, i always say 'my dog can do whatever your dog can do, then kick his ass when he's done' but i mean that in a good way.


----------



## Buliwyf

I don't make it a habit, in fact I don't bother with posting on this forum because there is so much misinformation.
Few times I have, I've proxy serve in or use a neighbor's wifi. lol

First comment, I would like to write about is, if you think Ironline dogs aren't Pit Dogs, were did all those champions come from?
Also why haven't you gone after that easy money. 
_"Scared man can't gamble, jealous man can't work."_
3 generations of this family has owned Pit Dogs.
MRod and Ironman started over 40 years ago with a bloodline which is the purest family of dogs being bred anywhere in the world.
No family of dogs are being bred off 2 females and 1 male, and for generations produced champions, grand champions and Registered Of Merit dogs...

Are they available to the public? *No* not the old bloodline.
There are only 13 in the world alive today and all are on Ironline Kennels yard or in family houses.
*No one* has this stock.

Second comment, *NO ONE* and I mean *NO ONE* has a litter mate female to any Ironline Kennels brood matrons!

"Closer to the source, fresher the water."---------Floyd Boudreaux


----------



## surfer

buliwyf, thanks for clearing that up, i know i knew a little about that camp, and didnt think they even dealt with the public but wasnt sure so couldnt say. 
i knew it was a long time, but now i know three generations of family are involved with that line. i didnt think the female that came to nc was from the 'old stuff' because she's got the 'G' in her ped, not sure i remember how much, but he had some of the redboy blood in him. anyway that female was aquired to put some fire & punch in a line thats been kept for almost 30yrs now.


----------



## Buliwyf

Ch. Gambler was born in 1990 and no he wasn't all the original stock.
Only his mother was I.K. stock. His father was Red Boy stock.
And as you know Ch. Gambler was only of about a dozen who were _All Around Champions._
Ch. Dutchess was the only female in history to be so.
That stock also was the only line to have produced 2 of them.


----------



## surfer

actually buliwyf, i actually looked her ped up again, there's no 'gambler' in her 1st 4gen.
she's off tiger out of sierra, i know that as much as you know about this line, you know who these 2 dogs are.
there is only 2 names on the pedigree both begin with N. one of the N'.s is probly you.
i dont know, if so your a lucky man to be able to have been involved with that camp.

it might be from the 'old stock'. i do know this there are NEVER any for sale, last time she came up, i asked if he was gonna let any go he said no. i said when are you, the answer was 'NEVER'. so the buck stops here then. those dogs will never leave this camp.

oh yea, tiger was from a satan/squaw breeding which was a dbl 'duster' breeding.
let me know what you think, this female is considered PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buliwyf

surfer said:


> actually buliwyf, i actually looked her ped up again, there's no 'gambler' in her 1st 4gen.
> she's off tiger out of sierra, i know that as much as you know about this line, you know who these 2 dogs are.
> there is only 2 names on the pedigree both begin with N. one of the N'.s is probly you.
> i dont know, if so your a lucky man to be able to have been involved with that camp.
> 
> it might be from the 'old stock'. i do know this there are NEVER any for sale, last time she came up, i asked if he was gonna let any go he said no. i said when are you, the answer was 'NEVER'. so the buck stops here then. those dogs will never leave this camp.
> 
> oh yea, tiger was from a satan/squaw breeding which was a dbl 'duster' breeding.
> let me know what you think, this female is considered PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That reads like a Backwoods Pits breeding. Only Tiger was Tiger Brown off Satan 2xw and his daughter Sadie.

"sierra" there was never a dog on I.K. yard named that. B.P. had a dog name Sari.
Tiger was Boudreaux/Williams line from Eli Jr. and Gr. Ch. Copper.


----------



## Buliwyf

Now I have reread your post that is Adams dog from Gino off the Hemphill stock like Danger.
Those were the names of Gino's dogs.


----------



## surfer

ONLINE PEDIGREES - Access Denied

I'm not to good at moving peds around you may have to click twice on the dog.

i sure hope you were wrong by saying NONE of the old stuff is around. i know there was a lot a faith put in this dog, for you now to be saying there were never such breedings done, i hope thats not the case. that means someone sold a dog with a fake pedigree.

i dont believe that coming from where she came from. check her out again. i would hate to relay something about the dog and it no be true.


----------



## surfer

ONLINE PEDIGREES - Access Denied

her name is: NARDOZZOS' HEMPHILL RUBY
i just hope you were wrong in your thinking that she couldn't be true to pedigree


----------



## surfer

ONLINE PEDIGREES - Access Denied

ped shows up just wont copy.
i just hope buliwyf, was wrong, if not and like he said, there hasnt been any breeding like this done, that will mess up a lot of the trust factor.


----------



## surfer

I.M. told me himself that they kept a littermate sister, dont know what for, i was ASSUMING for brood, but that could be a mistake on my part.

now buliwyf you got me wondering if those boys were doing some funny stuff with the pedigrees. i dont think so, that female was researched for years before she made it this way.

like i said i just hope buliwyf was wrong, and if so he can come back on here on an open forum and admit he made a mistake. and save face for the rest of us over here.


----------



## welder

i looked at the ped(ruby's).an looked at her siblings it says they aint no full brothers nothin bout sisters?am i lukin at the rite dog?


----------



## surfer

thats the right dog, just that camp hasnt put any dogs peds up til they use them.


----------



## welder

aw ritey then.she got alil age on her dont she? looker tho.


----------



## American_Pit13

surfer said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES - Access Denied
> 
> her name is: NARDOZZOS' HEMPHILL RUBY
> i just hope you were wrong in your thinking that she couldn't be true to pedigree


Is this the one your trying to post?
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [116807] :: NARDOZZO'S HEMPHILL RUBY


----------



## surfer

ap13, how in the world did you do that? i cant get to go to copy its stuck on short cut to copy. if thats what i'm even doing wrong.

but, yes thats her, thanks. welder, i had mentioned that she has already produced some litters before it was even thought to bring her this way. from that point it took 3yrs more for her to get here. so yes she's got a few years on her, she's in excellent health, and well taken care of.

if the pedigree holds up, which i have to believe it does, she is priceless with the camp she with now.

now its pu to buliwyf to come back and admit he made a mistake, because if he's telling the truth, the wrong dog came this way.


----------



## back2basics

surfer said:


> ap13, how in the world did you do that? i cant get to go to copy its stuck on short cut to copy. if thats what i'm even doing wrong.
> 
> but, yes thats her, thanks. welder, i had mentioned that she has already produced some litters before it was even thought to bring her this way. from that point it took 3yrs more for her to get here. so yes she's got a few years on her, she's in excellent health, and well taken care of.
> 
> if the pedigree holds up, which i have to believe it does, she is priceless with the camp she with now.
> 
> now its pu to buliwyf to come back and admit he made a mistake, because if he's telling the truth, the wrong dog came this way.


Maybe you're misreading what buliwyf posted, it says nothing of the dog not being the right dog, but only corrected what you had put up, there is no Gambler in that stock, that is the Norrod Hemphill stock and the sire and dam are from Gino's yard, the only out in the first four being to Norrod's Iron Spike. If there are questions about the integrity of your friends dogs ped there are people to call before you call someone out.


----------



## American_Pit13

surfer said:


> ap13, how in the world did you do that?


I googled the name and copied the address in the address bar.


----------



## surfer

i hadnt even had i idea what i was saying was being monitored in that way.
but that family[camp] i have the utmost respect for. to start with it wasnt perfect, but when i realized it was me that was wrong, and i was informed on somethings that i had thought to be true for 30yrs werent.

apparently i did read it wrong, the impression i was getting was that buliwyf didnt think anyone on this site could be that high up the food chain. the female is a perfect specimen of the apbt. you can just tell she's from a family of dogs. a female that anyone would be proud to own.

if i took it the wrong way, my apologies buliwyf.


----------



## back2basics

surfer said:


> i hadnt even had i idea what i was saying was being monitored in that way.


I was just passing through and read the thread, and what the ped said, nothing else, no monitors. The last thing I'd like to see is another thread disintegrate into something else over a misunderstanding. I have no ideas of any food chain, and as far as feeding is concerned, I only care for what I'm feeding at home. :cheers:


----------



## surfer

me too, i agree i have to be careful what i write because with out being face to face, the tone or real meaning could be misunderstood. in no way was i trying to be disrespectful to anyone, thats just not my style. if anything, i glad that there is one of those animals around.

i know it's a lot different now, but back in the day you didnt have to dislike the competitors, out of hundreds of events i really can say never did see a serious flare up but one time. 

YIS


----------



## Boston Bulldog

Anything called "BLUE" or BLUE NOSED can be thrown out of the list. That list has so many NAMES of dogs, kennels, and blood that are as much TRUE pit bulldog blood as my sons parakeet. Razors edge, and Gotti, all that stuff is garbage. Not to mention you have bloodlines up there that are the same blood. For example, Boudroux and Eli. Bullyson and Ei, Chinaman, Eli. Chinaman is it's own blood, by way of Eli. Boudroux used Eli blood. In fact, Boudroux used Bullyson, Bullyson Jr. Eli Jr. etc.


----------



## mccoypitbulls

surfer said:


> ofrn, you must've had a misprint. because the irish have been bringing thes dogs since waaaayyy!!!! before the 1900's wasnt the pilot and crib match in 1827 or something like that?
> 
> and when they came over, you had 'old family' dogs. that is in no way connected to the 'old family red nose' dogs. i think bob wallace crossed the to strains.
> 
> 'old family' i think were mainly brindle and white, eg. searcy jeff i believe. but when he crossed them together they kinda blended together. i think. but i can tell you this if there is any question about the OFRN'S mike could answer it.


Going light Barney
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [14057] :: GOING LIGHT BARNEY (8XW)(1XL)

That is the old family type you are describing, correct??


----------



## rex abernathy

Bullyson, Chinaman, jeep, rascal, snooty, were dogs, not lines! They are called lines because of their accomplishments. To ask, "what are real apbt lines, I believe, is a juvenile question. No offense intended. If one wants to know if a dog is an apbt check with the registering agencies of your choice. I see lots of peoples and dogs names in the aforementioned lists that are not line but rather good dogs and good dog men! I only named the above because of my personal knowledge of these dogs. I do not want to offend anyone, by referring to a dog I am not personally aware of. But, it is hard to talk lines today because it is just internet talk. In the past one would bring their best and all knew of the outstanding apbt! All we should seek today is the dogs in the pedigree and choose what you think is the best, just my opinion!


----------



## rex abernathy

In the early 70's, say 1972 forward we would secure a dog and ask how it was bred, responses in those days for my little area of top dog men were invariably, "black widow, ironhead, bullyson, eli, butcher boy, rascal, honeybunch, satch, bloodymary, and so forth. All of these dogs came from top dogs of earlier times like dibo etc. But, we never got confused about a line, because the line was what was winning and was your preference. The people talking about past great lines without putting up didn't mean much and it certainly means less for me today. But, it could mean more if you don't have what you like, then you need to check with consistent old time breeders.


----------



## Chris' ToroFossa

Bloodlines CAN be named after the breeder, kennel or a famous dog from that line. For example: Macho Buck (the dog) comes from Bolio-Tombstone/Red Boy-Jocko blood strain. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## DynamicDuo

MB is a Buck dog (RBJ/Tombstone - Bolio is questionable but that’s “what the ped says” for Buck. But MB is not the name of the kennel. Evolution bred MB. Typically dogs are either named for the breeder (Boudreaux, Colby) or the famous dogs it comes down off of (RB/J, Tombstone). I’ve never really seen any dogs named after kennels. Most dogs these days are names from the more famous dogs in their lines whereas older dogs are more typically after the dogmen/breeders back in the day.


----------



## Chris' ToroFossa

Right on, so true! Usually the ppl who scoff, patronize or belittle you because you are asking a question in a DISCUSSION forum, are usually internet trolls who's knowledge is usually rudimentary to whatever is being discussed...so ignore them and wait for someone with a little more class to respond. We all should be here to exchange new ideas, learn and be helpful. Moderator kick out the trolls!


----------



## jttar

Chris' ToroFossa said:


> Moderator kick out the trolls!


Okay. Give me the troll(s), on this forum, name and I'll take care of it.


----------



## DynamicDuo

jttar said:


> Okay. Give me the troll(s), on this forum, name and I'll take care of it.


This thread is so old I'm positive none of said trolls are still even here....:cop:


----------



## Chris76

EckoMac said:


> Colby
> Corvino
> Going Light
> Hemphil
> Wilder
> Mountain Man (had dogs, not sure if I'd call it a bloodline)


Going Light??? Wth is that. Perhaps you mean Lightner...?


----------



## Chris76

hedibenbrahim said:


> What I've got is:
> 
> Alligator
> Apache
> Avant
> Banjo
> Big Boy
> Bolio
> Booger
> Boudreaux
> Boyle
> Buck
> Bullyson
> Camelot
> Carver
> Castillo
> Ceaser
> Chaos
> Chevy
> Chinaman
> Cherokee
> Clemmon
> Clouse
> Colby
> Collett
> Corvino
> Cotton's Bullet
> Cowboy
> Crenshaw
> Cruz
> Dagger
> De La Cruz
> Dibo
> Blue
> Blue Nose
> Blue Diamond
> Dozier
> Eddington
> Eli
> Falin
> Farmers' Boy
> Frisco
> Gaff
> Gambler
> Gatormouth
> Giroux
> Gladiator
> Gotti
> Greenwood
> Greyline
> Hammond
> Hank
> Hawaiian Jul'z
> Hemphill
> Hollingsworth
> Homer
> Honeybunch
> Ironline
> Iron Kid
> Iron Man
> Jeep
> Jocko
> Knowlwood
> Kobe
> Krush
> Lightner
> Linasky
> Lonzo
> Mayday
> Mayfield
> Maverick
> Maximillion
> McCoy
> Monster G
> Neilson
> Nigerino
> Old Family
> Old Rednose
> Palladin
> Patrick
> Peterson
> Rapid Roy
> Rascal
> Razors Edge
> Red Devil
> Red Man
> Redboy
> Remyline
> Rocky
> Royal Blue Generation
> Royal Red
> Ruffian
> Sarona
> Six Bits
> Snooty
> Sorrell
> Spike
> Sundance
> Tab
> Tant
> Turpin
> T-N-T
> Tom Garner
> Tombstone
> Two Eye
> Virgil
> Watchdog
> Whitsell
> Whopper
> Wildside
> Wood Forest
> Yellow
> Yella John
> York
> Zebo
> 
> but many listed here are not *APBT* such as Camolot, Bullyson, Gotti, Ironline, Iron Man, Monster G, Remyline, Snooty, T-N-T, Whopper, Gaff and many other...


Bullyson is Apbt


----------



## Chris76

hedibenbrahim said:


> OKAY then... who can come up with a proper list of Bloodlines ???


Here is a proper list. I will start out with the bloodlines named after the famous dog men, then the bloodlines named after the famous dogs they produced (feel free to add ones I missed):


Colby (old)
Henry (old)
Feeley (old)
Shipley (old)
Armitage (old)
Lightner (old)
Tudor
Carver
Crenshaw
McCoy
Hemphill
Wallace
Wilder
Clouse
Heinzel
Maloney
Old Family Red Nose
Boudreaux
Corvino
Sorrells
Williams
Mayfield
Hollingsworth
Loposay
Giroux
Klaus
Hammonds
Greenwood
Komosinski
Patrick
Garner
Castillo
Sarona
Tant
Plumber
Mason


Eli
Jeep
Chinaman
Bolio
Bullyson
Dibo
Honeybunch
Mayday
Jocko
Tombstone
Redboy
Yellow
Nigerino
Zebo
Rascal
Gator
Snooty
Boogieman


----------



## Soda_pop

aus_staffy said:


> There's also just some names of dogs and not actual bloodlines.


Is fearless rocky a APBT bloodline? Or just a pedigree name?


----------



## Soda_pop

Pitcrew said:


> A dogs name is definitely not a bloodline. A bloodline is based off of a human being that bred certain Lineages of dogs that were winners in the pit. After many generations of these Lineages of dogs winning, he was assigned a Bloodline in his name, such as Carver, Crenshaw, Corvino, Beaudreaux, Colby, Tudor, Heinzel, etc. etc. This takes Years.
> Now if a person is knowledgable in Bloodlines, all he has to do is mention a dogs name
> to someone else that is knowlegable and the Bloodline is instantly known. Such as Art's Missy. Art's Missy is a well known Carver bloodline dog. She was also Snooty's dam. I have owned Carver dogs for many years. Hope that helps.


Is Fearless Rocky a bloodline? Or a name


----------



## Hypercane

So when I look at the list, I see old 'game-bred' lines with the exception of Castillo. Of course our ancestors make the dog.. but what about todays bloodlines-and I am not talking about American Bully stuff. Lar-san, Caragan...


----------



## Chris76

Soda_pop said:


> Is fearless rocky a APBT bloodline? Or just a pedigree name?





Soda_pop said:


> Is fearless rocky a APBT bloodline? Or just a pedigree name?





Soda_pop said:


> Is fearless rocky a APBT bloodline? Or just a pedigree name?


It's just that particular dog's name.


----------



## Chris76

Chris76 said:


> It's just that particular dog's name.


...Fearless Rocky is a Redboy line dog


----------

